# My hen laid a weird fleshy thing?



## clucklucky (Apr 5, 2016)

I have a few ISA Brown hens, and they're in their golden years at the moment - about 3 years old and rarely lay eggs anymore.
Today I found this fleshy thing in the nesting box. I broke it in half and it's definitely meaty. Does anyone know what it is? Should I be worried?


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Looks like she might have a repro-tract infection. Can you take her to a vet?


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

that looks like a lash egg, it is not really an egg but the result of an infection, you need to get her to the vet if at all possible


----------

